# are theese real or fake bbs rs wheels?



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

The bolts dont even look right, like its rivited together. maybe there just a REALLY old set but not sure. I can get a good deal on them and put some $ into them for new bolts and repolish them myself and have some nice 17's.


----------



## gtiador (Sep 14, 2007)

hmm... pretty shady. even pretty old bbs's have bolts instead of those things. ask the seller for a pic of the cast "bbs" lettering somewhere on the back of the center. you may find out that they are in fact a really rare wheel.
and hey, if they're not really bbs's, they would still look rad with some elbow grease. good luck man


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those are not RS's (not enough spokes for one, center cap is different too, as is the hex nut). but, they are def BBS's. i'm not 100% sure of the model, although i've seen quite a few sets before. they look alot like a multi peice version of the RG-II's. not really sure if the bolts are removable, and even then, i'm not too sure you could replace one (or all) if something happened to them (they break sometimes removing them). but, you might be able to use RS nuts/bolts to re-assemble if they. might wanna ask RB for more pics (from the rear and side) to get a better idea of what they truly are.
this is an RG-II i have for sale, pretty much the same design, just not multi piece.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*

I asked them for more pix. The set is only 400 and there 17's.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: are theese real or fake bbs rs wheels? (Slimjimmn)*

do it.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: are theese real or fake bbs rs wheels? (MALLMAN)*

yea its been 2 days and still no e-mail or reply on the wheels, must be fake lol


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: are theese real or fake bbs rs wheels? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_yea its been 2 days and still no e-mail or reply on the wheels, must be fake lol

were they for sale locally? what bolt pattern?


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: are theese real or fake bbs rs wheels? (Slimjimmn)*

RB is pretty flaky with emails for some reason. give them a call, i'm sure they get tons of window shoppers. get em on the phone and beat the answer out of them.


----------

